

Did You Know It Costs More Than a Penny to Make a Penny? - felix0702
http://gizmodo.com/5734677/did-you-know-it-costs-more-than-a-penny-to-make-a-penny

======
bartonfink
Did you know that each penny can be used more than once in its lifetime, so
the cost of minting is amortized across so many usages that it's almost
certainly not worth trimming? This author didn't.

~~~
pzxc
But each owner, including the government, gets to spend it once (unless they
reacquire it by trading something of value for it). If I give away a Porsche,
it costs me one Porsche. If you then sell it or give it to somebody else, and
they give it to somebody else, and so on 1000 times, that doesn't help me. The
cost to me is still one Porsche.

By your logic, if we could make a penny out of Adamantium that cost a trillion
trillion dollars to make, it would be worth it, because the penny would last
forever and be re-used an infinite number of times. But the cost of the penny
to the government is not amortized across all the transactions it is used in
UNLESS the government is a party to all those transactions (which it is not).

------
atomical
I don't mean to be crass but I think I could figure this out on my own.

~~~
felix0702
hahaaa. I guess I still live in a cave.

~~~
pzxc
The nickel is worth more than its value too. <http://www.coinflation.com/>

